

Open source cloud platform from Yandex (support for Docker is announced) - andreypopp
https://github.com/cocaine/cocaine-core

======
conroy
Cocaine is a terrible name. Not only is it difficult to search, it makes for
awkward conversation.

    
    
        "What platform do you use to run your infrastructure?"
    
        "I use cocaine"
    

Ignoring the name, I'm excited for more personal PaaS options powered by
Docker.

~~~
eknkc
I think it's great. Come and ask me about Yandex's cloud platform next week.
I'll remember it instantly.

I'm definitely gonna start using project names like "suicide" or "gonorrhoea"

~~~
illicium
[http://unethicalblogger.com/2011/11/13/ten-poorly-chosen-
gem...](http://unethicalblogger.com/2011/11/13/ten-poorly-chosen-gem-
names.html)

------
julien421
I love it ! :)
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q3L4spg8vyo](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q3L4spg8vyo)

------
peatmoss
Cool that they're planning to support Racket so early!

